
We need to DO SOMETHING about Google's antirepair shop advertiser discrimination - 19870213
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjYrR7zOuJI
======
19870213
The original title is: "We need to DO SOMETHING about Google's anti repair
shop advertiser discrimination." but that was two characters too long.

